# Jeanette Biedermann - wer kann es erklären?



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Seit ich hier im Forum bin fällt mir auf, dass Frau Biedermann eine irre Anziehung auf sehr viele hier ausübt. 

Wie komme ich auf die Annahme? Nun..sie ist gerade "Celeb of the month" und außerdem gibt es sehr sehr viel Beiträger über sie, wovon es dann wiederum einen Haufen Antworten und Danke gibt.

*Was fasziniert euch an ihr so? *

DANKE für die Antworten.


----------



## msnwebmaus (9 Jan. 2009)

also mich aber ich bin ja iwie was anderes 
ist es die ausstrahlung erstmal also wie sie rüberkommt einfach freundlich und so 
und dann find ich sie hat gepflegte nägel und zehennägel das find ich iwie sexy bei ihr


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

@msnwebmaus: Interessante Überlegungen. Danke


----------



## maierchen (9 Jan. 2009)

Mich faziniert an ihr eigendlich nur das und wie sie es schafft seitdem sie in den Medien Present ist ein makeloses Image zu behalten so ohne jeden Skandal und Fopa!
Weil das schaffen in der form nur ganz wenige!

Und dann ist da ja noch die Sache mit Augen Brust und Hintern,oder wie die meisten aderen sagen Character,Charme und Fröhlichkeit


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

looooool.....der letzte Satz....grins. Gefällt mir.

Naja, ich guck nie fern (hab keinen Fernseher) daher bekomm ich davon nicht viel mit. Aber jetzt wo du es erwähnst. Ich hätte auch noch nie von einem Skandal oder sonstigem gehört.


----------



## maierchen (9 Jan. 2009)

Siehste und das gibt meiner meinung einen großen Raum für Spekulationen!


----------



## Ronja (9 Jan. 2009)

Ist sie eigentlich verheiratet?


----------



## maierchen (9 Jan. 2009)

Ne die war bis vor ein paar Monaten noch mit ihren Guitarristen zusammen ,ist aber wieder Solo.


----------



## Walt (10 Jan. 2009)

Jeanette hat wohl das, was man Sexappeal nennt. Dabei macht sie doch den Eindruck des "netten Mädchens von nebenan". ich denke so etwas mögen vile Männer.


----------



## jack25 (14 Jan. 2009)

Ronja schrieb:


> .....*Was fasziniert euch an ihr so? *


... eine sehr gute Frage, die ich mir auch immer wieder stelle. 
Leider kann ich an Ihr nichts finden, warum sie von vielen so Verehrt wird und so beliebt ist! Aber Gott sei Dank sind nicht alle Geschmäcker gleich!


----------



## Ferenc (15 Jan. 2009)

Sie ist - trotz Ehrgeiz - mit ihrem Sex offen und natürlich geblieben. Ob sie wirklich so unbekümmert unverstellt ist entzieht sich allerdings unserem Wissen.


----------



## Tyler Durden (21 Jan. 2009)

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen, warum alle auf Jeanette Biedermann stehen. Ich find sie nicht besonders sexy. Würde ich sie in der Kneipe treffen und sie wäre nicht bekannt, würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen aufzustehen um sie anzugrabben. Aber auf der anderen Seite steh ich halt auf andere Promi-Mädels, welche die Jeanette Biedermann-Fans wieder nicht ab haben können.


----------



## almassiva (3 Feb. 2009)

Also die einzigsten Gründe bei mir sind nicht das sie gepflegt ist und ein gutes image pflegt, sie ist klein zierlich blond und hat eine süsse stimme.


----------



## almassiva (3 Feb. 2009)

Tyler Durden schrieb:


> Ich find sie nicht besonders sexy. Würde ich sie in der Kneipe treffen und sie wäre nicht bekannt, würde ich mir nicht die Mühe machen aufzustehen um sie anzugrabben.



Ähmm ich kenn dich nicht aber ich könnte wetten das du sabbernd an ihren tisch gekrochen kommen würdest 100%

:3drofl:

:3drofl:

:3drofl:


----------



## Geldsammler (16 Feb. 2009)

Also mich fasziniert nichts mehr an ihr, ich muss aber
zugeben, dass ich sie vor zwei Jahren auch noch extrem geil fand.
Ich mochte aber nur ihren Look von damals, da hatte sie noch lange
und natürliche Haare (also die Zeit, zu der sie Lieder wie 'Rocking
On Heaven's Floor' oder 'Right Now' draußen hatte).


----------



## gonzales (11 März 2009)

lol ich find es viel cooler wer hier antwortet 

daher sag ich spitzen frage ronja :thumbup:

und zu der kleinen, tja sie weiss wie man geld verdient


----------



## notum (26 Mai 2009)

Ich finde Jeanette hat einen supergeilen Arsch!


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2009)

Sie hat nun mal das gewisse extra !!! Einfach eine tolle Frau


----------



## Ronja (16 Juni 2009)

Danke euch allen. Schön langsam kommt Licht in's Dunkel


----------



## tobacco (16 Juni 2009)

Sie ist einfach geil - super - schöne oberweite - klasse beine - leider zu jung um sie zu umgarnen !


----------



## traveller23 (12 Apr. 2013)

Jeanette war damals extrascharf.


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Sie ist gutaussehend und kommt ohne Skandal aus. Das ist heute ja schon selten geworden!


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Jan. 2015)

mittlerweile ist die Gute doch arg überbewertet...finde ich


----------

